

Could Frind flip for $1 Billion? - mmaunder
http://novcrequired.com/2007/could-frind-flip-for-1-billion/

======
aston
No.

On a related aside, why so much news lately about how awesome Plentyoffish is
and how valuable it would be to a buyer? Seems like Frind wants out?

